# teeths!



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

It's been a long time since we've had a puppy and I don't remember the teething phase.

Is this normal? This was taken today. Looks freaky, even evil! haha!

































And this one. Must be losing a molar. Looks like he's gonna need a dentist! He'll be gumming all his meals soon!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I know yes it is normal. As the adult teeth come in the rest of the way they will push the baby teeth out...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, being a gummer is normal.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was so lucky... Ike lost his last puppy canine while in the LR, and we got to save it!! *sigh* Yeah, I am officially a mush


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

HAHA! While I was reading about poor Miko, my DH called me out to the living room and handed me Panzer's molar!! He said Panzer was chewing and drooling and he did a finger sweep and won a tooth!!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

And just noticed his left bottom canine is a singleton. Wow! Don't really pay much attention to those things and he loses two teeth probably within a span of a couple of hours or less!! Glad we never told him about the tooth fairy!!


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

We found a few teeth and I too saved them just as I did with my human children. 

Those pics remind me of exactly what my pup looked like. We were lucky that there was little blood. At class one girl was bleeding all over, poor thing.

I was really afraid this would be a pic of a really little pups teeth. One could submit a pic of Jaws, that famous shot of it coming out of the water with all the razor teeth exposed. Pup/Jaws... the same.


----------

